# Working Horse Cow?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely horses. I think that is in Germany.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I guess it could be funny. But having had my husband air lifted to the hospital when his mare was hooked by a nasty steer - I don't find it funny.

If the horse roughs the cattle (biting, kicking, head butting), the team is disqualified. If a stock owner has a renegade bovine, they are not to be used in this type of an event.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a cheeky little steer! Thanks for sharing, got a good chuckle out of that.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

This gives me the strong urge to herd horses while on cattleback :rofl:


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

mls said:


> I guess it could be funny. But having had my husband air lifted to the hospital when his mare was hooked by a nasty steer - I don't find it funny.
> 
> If the horse roughs the cattle (biting, kicking, head butting), the team is disqualified. If a stock owner has a renegade bovine, they are not to be used in this type of an event.


Still one of my scariest memories.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a bit confused as to what the rider was trying to do with the calf. Seemed like he was just chasing it around so finally the calf got fed up -- it felt cornered. ANY animal will go on the offensive when cornered. And that calf definitely only saw the first horse as the threat; when the 2nd rider came in the calf was not very offensive to him. 

I would have been inclined to give the calf a good boot in the nose with my foot. Rules or not.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the look on the first horse's face:
"The hell you say! If you want him moved so badly, YOU go move the littler b*stard!"


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its funny till The calf stabs your horse in the head with his horns, Had that happen not cool!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something...I'm not seeing any horns on those steers. Yes, it would suck immensely if those calves had horns, but they don't...so why can't you just appreciate the humor of this particular vid?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. That palomino is a little chicken!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

The steers in the video are de-horned. No horse, human or cow was harmed! I just posted it for giggles


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, looks like they needed a couple of picadors!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny! I have never seen that before!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

oh wow! LOL! That's hilarious seeing the horse run like that!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe these horses should find another sport...maybe they'd be good barrel racers...or maybe the just need a scary cow...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm mYbe this isn't the sport for these horses...or maybe they just need to use less terrifying cows...


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

That is obviously cruelty to horses. So I think the pretty little paly should come live with me, I promise never to chase cows with him.....

Very funny video, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

very funny! makes me want to try my hand at penning!


----------

